# Sock paws



## Wereling (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey furs
I am planning my partial fursuit and was wondering,
Should I add arch support into my sock paws?
I was just thinking "if I use these alot I don't want my feet to go sore" then I thought "ARCH SUPPORT!!!"
I was thinking adding it after the foam was all glued on by glueing those ones u put in ur shoes and then gutting over everything but I wasnt sure
Good idea?bad idea?


----------



## Dokid (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay so on the topic of sock paws no. Arch support isn't needed. It would be as if you were walking barefoot. 

I mean it would look a little funny but you can. 

Plus sock paws are meant to be very very bendable. Much like your own foot. Oh and you probably wouldn't want to wear them outside.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 22, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Okay so on the topic of sock paws no. Arch support isn't needed. It would be as if you were walking barefoot.
> 
> I mean it would look a little funny but you can.
> 
> Plus sock paws are meant to be very very bendable. Much like your own foot. Oh and you probably wouldn't want to wear them outside.


i've seen some fursuiters wear giant flip flops over their footpaws, i don't know if they were sockpaws or not, but would that work to protect them outside?


----------



## Wereling (Dec 23, 2012)

I think you guys misunderstood
I want to put those little hard foam
Inserts under the fur but I'll make the bottom look flat and it'll help keep my arches from getting sore 
Not those plastic pieces that go in ur whole shoe


----------



## Wereling (Dec 23, 2012)

P.S. I don't like walking barefoot for long amounts of time (I have sensitive arches so they tend to hurt)


----------



## Dokid (Dec 23, 2012)

Wereling said:


> I think you guys misunderstood
> I want to put those little hard foam
> Inserts under the fur but I'll make the bottom look flat and it'll help keep my arches from getting sore
> Not those plastic pieces that go in ur whole shoe



Ah okay. Well I guess so. Although I would think that the hard foam would be warping since it's in a sock. 

But it's just a sock so you can always try and tell us the results later!

Oh and by the way try not to double post. It makes the mods angry. So instead just hit the "+ button next to reply with quote. Then when you're done hit the reply with quote and they'll all be there!


----------



## Wereling (Dec 23, 2012)

I like to make the mods mad xD it's fun
Lol jk 

 I'll try out the sockpaws when I'm ready to make my suit

How it's gonna work is it'll be like a sandwich with the sock ten the support then fur and the bottom of the whole paw will look flat and not so much like a human foot


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Dec 23, 2012)

Are the sock paws still gonna be flexible and whatnot with whatever support you're doing? If not and you don't like walking barefoot, why not just use shoes? xD


----------



## Wereling (Dec 23, 2012)

DerpyTurtle said:


> Are the sock paws still gonna be flexible and whatnot with whatever support you're doing? If not and you don't like walking barefoot, why not just use shoes? xD


Yeah they'll be super flexible because the foam Isn't very big just about 3ins and I don't want to use shoes cause theyre too bulky and it'll cost more in fur,foam and the shoes themselves


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Dec 23, 2012)

Wereling said:


> Yeah they'll be super flexible because the foam Isn't very big just about 3ins and I don't want to use shoes cause theyre too bulky and it'll cost more in fur,foam and the shoes themselves



Ah alright lol :I well I hope you figure it out xD


----------

